# Google entfernt Android-Schadsoftware aus der Ferne



## Newsfeed (6 März 2011)

Nachdem im Android-Market mehrere infizierte Apps aufgetaucht waren, hat Google die Programme jetzt von den befallenen Geräten entfernt. Außerdem installiert das Unternehmen eine Schutzsoftware auf ihnen. 

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2011)

*AW: Google entfernt Android-Schadsoftware aus der Ferne*



> The highly modular architecture of the Trojan is interesting and points  out of a few important conclusions. First of all, it has been designed  to be easy to include in popular applications, to be uploaded on the  Market with misleading names. Secondly, it has a classical  command-and-control architecture – it sends an initial “I’m here” query  with basic info and then deploys a more complex downloader to infect the  device further. This is pretty similar to many Windows Trojans.  Finally, the ability to install other applications on the devices hints  at the way through which the author was planning to monetize the  infections – by deploying Adware or Advertising-supported apps on the  device.


Ohne die laxe Regulierung von Mehrwertdiensten wäre die Gefahr kleiner. As seen before.


----------

